# Furious



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

That's terrible that nobody has told you about that! :evil:


----------



## BluMagic (Sep 23, 2007)

Well, here's tomorrow morning's schedule:

4:00am - Wake up and go feed Boo
5:00am - Ride Blu to my house to bathe and prepare
6:30am - Get dressed, Eat, Ride Blu to fairgrounds
7:00am - Show starts

Grr


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Aw, long day! Well good luck!!


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

yay! you get to go!

how'd you do??


----------



## BluMagic (Sep 23, 2007)

I didn't show. Blu was calm and doing good except for when I rode him. lol. He was being naughty and totally not himself. :evil:


----------

